# This week's Cbid and Daily/Weekly Deal Hauls



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

My cigar curator... ok well my mom since she is taking care of my stuff while I am overseas sends me pics of my stuff as it comes in.. here is what I hauled in this week between Cbid, Daily deals, and a Weekly deal that came up at Famous-Smoke. She accidentally put in the box of Oliva "V" that was in another thread but oh well have to love the Oliva "V"s



















Free Samplers that came with my RP Cuban Blend purchase


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that's one giant haul!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice stuff.

Wait a minute. You have a new cab Humi - that your brother setup- and your mom is taking care of your stash while youre gone. You have a cigar catering service over there. Can I hire them when I deploy?


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Great haul Acefull.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am jealous!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

zitro_joe said:


> Nice stuff.
> 
> Wait a minute. You have a new cab Humi - that your brother setup- and your mom is taking care of your stash while youre gone. You have a cigar catering service over there. Can I hire them when I deploy?


I dont know if they have catering branches in Texas but I can ask


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I dont know if they have catering branches in Texas but I can ask


Ha, I was more or less commenting on your family hooking you up while you are deployed. I live in Tucson now, many of my friends have offered to "watch" my collection while I am gone. Yeah right...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lol im sure they'll watch it.. for a small "fee" of course lol

yeah my brother is awesome.. I did bomb him with a 1000ct Lauderdale Humi and a Hydra SM for his bday from cheaphumidors for helping me out.. looks awesome in his man room


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quite a haul there. Congrats and take care of yourself.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn nice haul you have waiting for your return. I would offer to store them for you, but you might have to lock and load when you see I couldn't help myself.

Stay safe!
Vinnie


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sweet! enjoy them!! Get home safe!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected] that is an awesome haul there! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

DAMN thats just freaking crazy right there! Hope you had room for all of them.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW, that's friggin awesome.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow grea pickups


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Get home soon so you can smoke em all.


----------

